# Very fat Tiger Barb



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi. I have 2 tiger barbs. One is smaller than the other. The bigger one has got really fat-looks like she is going to burst. Is she overfed? Do they hold eggs/have babies? Sounds like stupid questions but i really don't know! I say 'she', but have no idea how to sex them!
All my other fish look fine.
Thnaks


----------



## eaglescout316 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounds like constipation to me. Is the size increase sudden, like over the course of a few days?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Tiger barbs full of eggs do indeed get grossly fat.


----------



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

Will the other fish eat the eggs? I have platys, cherry barbs, neon tetras,silver tip tetras,a plec and 2 frogs.
Thanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Just about everything will eat eggs, fish, shrimp, snail, "vegetarian" plecos, etc. They are too good a food source to ignore.


----------

